# Marshall 1974x



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello All,

Looking to purchase a Marshall 1974x combo. Does anyone know if they are still available in Canada? If so, where? Anybody have one for sale? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Long and McQuade. They are a Marshall dealer. They don't have it on their web site but I have seen the 1974x several times over the past few years at their Toronto store. There are about a dozen stores in BC.

Long & McQuade


----------



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Robert. I too remember them at Long & McQuade but haven't seen (a new) one for a while. They do have a used one at the Vancouver store but want $2325.00 for it! I am worried about the noted transformer issue. I can get a new one for cheaper than that on Ebay inclusive of freight and duty. So, again, if anyone has a used one or knows where there are new units available in Canada, I would love to know.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Lunnen said:


> Thanks Robert. I too remember them at Long & McQuade but haven't seen (a new) one for a while. They do have a used one at the Vancouver store but want $2325.00 for it! I am worried about the noted transformer issue. I can get a new one for cheaper than that on Ebay inclusive of freight and duty. So, again, if anyone has a used one or knows where there are new units available in Canada, I would love to know.


I saw one recently at the Bloor St. L&M in Toronto for $1799. I don't think it was used, it was just on clearance. I desperately wanted it, but alas, no bones.


----------



## drstone (Jul 30, 2009)

theres a used one locally i believe, ill double check and send you a pm if im right


----------

